# Any Irish in Calgary out there?



## LouHylo (Apr 6, 2012)

Just wondering if there are any Irish expats in Calgary out there? My husband recently completed an interview with a company from Calgary here in Ireland and we are just waiting to hear if he got the job or not. He is an Electrician and we were really blown away by the interviewer and the company itself, so we really hope he gets the job. 

I just wanted to hear about any experiences of Irish people in Calgary of making the move or see if there is anyone out there about to make the move too. We're 29 and 31 and we have 2 children aged 2 and 6 so its a big decision for us to make the move but we're really excited about it.

If anyone out there hass made the move or is in the process Id love to hear from you.

Thanks a million!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

No. There are no Irish in Calgary. You would be the first ones ever!

Seriously... Here's a start:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ing-canada/100952-moving-ireland-calgary.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/canada-expat-forum-expats-living-canada/63552-moving-calgary.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ca...ving-canada/97035-calgary-carpentry-work.html


----------



## Koppite (May 29, 2012)

I live here and work as an electrician, feel free to ask away. I'm pretty sure I know the guy who interviewed you.


----------



## LouHylo (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi Koppite

I sent you a reply on the other thread... did you see it? Would love to have a chat.


----------



## Boopydoodle (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi 
Are you still moving over? There are a few Irish families in Calgary. Facebook is a great way to meet them. There is also an Irish Cultural Society that organises regular events Check out these groups on facebook. I can't seem to be able to post direct links to the groups.

Irish In Calgary

Irish Families Making Calgary Home

Irish Cultural Society 



Amanda Quinn













LouHylo said:


> Just wondering if there are any Irish expats in Calgary out there? My husband recently completed an interview with a company from Calgary here in Ireland and we are just waiting to hear if he got the job or not. He is an Electrician and we were really blown away by the interviewer and the company itself, so we really hope he gets the job.
> 
> I just wanted to hear about any experiences of Irish people in Calgary of making the move or see if there is anyone out there about to make the move too. We're 29 and 31 and we have 2 children aged 2 and 6 so its a big decision for us to make the move but we're really excited about it.
> 
> ...


----------



## LouHylo (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks a million Amanda... my husband just go t offered this week so we are going to send off the paper work and fingers crossed it goes well we'll all be on our way.


----------

